

Ask HN: Good Rich Text Editor for Web - ihumanable

I'm going to be building out a backend for a publication website soon and I wanted to get some input on a nice lightweight Rich Text Editor for the web.  I've used FCKEditor before but it seemed really heavy weight.  They mostly need to be able to do bold, italics, underline, and maybe change some colors.  I was going to roll my own, but the project schedule just got a lot more aggressive and finding a good third party tool would speed things up.  Thanks.
======
adrianscott
Have you considered TinyMCE?

